# Using windex to clean fish tank glass?



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know remember where I read this (I think some forum....not this one) but is it safe to use windex or any other glass cleaner for the outside of your fishtank? I was always under the impression that this is a big no-no due to the chemicals possibly going through the glass?? I've have never personally done this (I use a rag with regualr water) but would appreicate any clarification on this question.

Thanks!


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

I do it all the time. It evaporates rather quickly, I dont see how it can pentrate glass.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

I do it all the time. The reason people say not to use windex or any other chemical is because a lot of people just spray it on the glass directly which could cause some of it to go into the tank. Its fine to use, but spray it on the paper towel first away from the tank to avoid getting any in the water.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea, I spray it on my towels in the other room first.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

So it won't "seap" through the glass.....wow....all this time I've been just using water and a rag....do you know how long it takes to make your glass look good with just water and a rag.... :x lol thanks for the info


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW LMAO


----------



## probe1957 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use one of those micro-fiber cloths and plain water.


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Micro fiber cloths are amazing, they make glass look crystal clear. You can get them for about 50 cents each at wal mart.


----------



## Jamey (Jul 19, 2008)

SHAMWOW! You gotta use SHAMWOW! it'll dry your dog and still leave this cup looking crystal clear, it'll dry your mother-in-law and still dry these dishes in seconds! Watch it cut through this tin can and then slice these tomatoes! Oh wait, that's the ginsu...


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

No problem. Just spray and wipe. I do keep my glass tops closed when I am spraying.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I use ammonia. The same kind we use for fishless cycling.


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

Jamey said:


> SHAMWOW! You gotta use SHAMWOW! it'll dry your dog and still leave this cup looking crystal clear, it'll dry your mother-in-law and still dry these dishes in seconds! Watch it cut through this tin can and then slice these tomatoes! Oh wait, that's the ginsu...


your mother in law is wet?? Ewwwww HAHAHAHAH :lol:


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

reediculous said:


> Jamey said:
> 
> 
> > SHAMWOW! You gotta use SHAMWOW! it'll dry your dog and still leave this cup looking crystal clear, it'll dry your mother-in-law and still dry these dishes in seconds! Watch it cut through this tin can and then slice these tomatoes! Oh wait, that's the ginsu...
> ...


What if she's hot?   

To answer the TS's question, there's no way the chemicals are going to penetrate the glass.

I use windex on my tanks, but I don't spray it directly onto the glass, I spray it on the towel first. I also stand a few feet away from the tank when I spray, but I'm probably being overly cautious when doing so.


----------



## reediculous (Oct 11, 2010)

benny71 said:


> reediculous said:
> 
> 
> > Jamey said:
> ...


Good Point :thumb:


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

What if you want to change the glass tops that face downward? I won't use glass cleaner on those. But I will use a vineagar/water combo.


----------



## Aussiecicichlid (Oct 17, 2010)

I just use water on a cloth then dry it with papertowl


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

I spray the glass Liberally with Windex. Don't worry so much. If you've ever seen the movie "My Greek Wedding" you would know that Windex is a great disease preventative and treatment!


----------



## mornings (Nov 5, 2010)

You don't need to use windex or any store bought cloth if you don't have them. Just mix methylated spirits and water, about a 50/50 mix works good. Put it on with newspaper and either take it off with dry newspaper or squeegee it off. Works good


----------



## Bubba73 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info fellas, im a newbie and appreciate all the posts.


----------

